# Are you a Pussy?



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm too ugly to get pussy so the only way I am going to get it is if I give it to myself.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

hey lazy
wanna go,but want to share ferry cost with someone.
happy to take my ute.
let me know if anyone keen on lift sharing.
cheers
wayno


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

You need another poll option:

Got my best mates wedding on the Friday in Bali. Saturday will be spent recovering and flying home getting back Sunday morning.

I was all set for the comp this year until I saw the date. Ah well maybe next year.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes but no&#8230;..

Or is that no but yes?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

If only I was closer.
Meow.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

SWR again for Easter


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> I dont spoon, I impale


Thats forked up.

Whats a grouse? Besides an upland game bird.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Welcome wayne. By the looks of the poll pussy is taking over the world.


Lazybugger said:


> Today's Pussy is Wayneeden
> 
> He has about as much fur as a pussy and hasn't signed up for the comp yet.
> 
> The comp needs more facial hair.... Join us Wayne!


Welcome wayne. By the looks of the poll pussy is taking over the world.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Lazybugger said:


> Today's Pussy is Wayneeden
> 
> He has about as much fur as a pussy and hasn't signed up for the comp yet.
> 
> The comp needs more facial hair.... Join us Wayne!


Not correct my friend.... his name is on the updated list. He is looking to share ferry costs with someone so if anyone else is keen on sharing, be sure to get in touch


----------



## mattsyak91 (Jan 24, 2013)

wayneedden said:


> hey lazy
> wanna go,but want to share ferry cost with someone.
> happy to take my ute.
> let me know if anyone keen on lift sharing.
> ...


hey mate I wanna go but not sure if I can yet, if I can make it happen can u fit 2 yaks on your ute? and wen would you be getting their/leaving, it would work out well cause I live in your area, cheers


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

mattsyak91 said:


> wayneedden said:
> 
> 
> > hey lazy
> ...


hey mattysyak91
easy 2 yaks on my ute, pile em on I reckon.
i'll keep you posted. swing me a pm and we'll organise eh!
wayne


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

*MEOOOOOW?*


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont you worry lads....ill be up sooner or later....gloves on!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Try lubing with "blairs Ultra Death Sauce"

Yum...puts hair on ya coight :twisted:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Cmon Scott,

You've got to be a bit more selective with your targets here.

Apart from one or two, there is a very poor showing from the crew of yak fishos that head out regularly from Moffats & Kings Beaches. I mean FFS I went to Moffats last Anzac Day and nearly couldn't get a carpark at 5am in the morning. These guys should be your targets, not blokes from interstate or those that spend their days culling the local snapper population. This is an offshore pelagic fishing comp, isn't that was these guys do out at Brays and surrounds when the snapper aren't there? It should be right up they're alley, but the names just don't seem to be on the list. You know who they are.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> It seems the small dog is off his leash and is gonna run with the big dogs.


Peer pressure is a beautiful thing


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Pussy of the day is Paulsod.


I have also just got a A.I. Went out today at Scarborough to try just the A part, for one Small Squire at 42/43cms.

Besides I am having my Brazillian Wax done that Friday and it's going to be sore, so I cannot afford being around a big prick like yourself all weekend!! :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Sharft (Jan 5, 2014)

I am still deciding to go or not.

Work will not interfere, it's just my lack of experience and equipment.

I need my proper roof racks before I can drive down to Brissy with the yak. Soft racks just won't cut it.

But if I do, it seems like it would be an awesome weekend, I can see myself ending up in the big blue a few times 

Anyone else from Capricorn Coast going?


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Look out for a SWR report boys sometime late Feb. maiden offshore trip in the Stealth today, SWR next :twisted:


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

I see the small cabins have been booked out already. If I was to attend sheerly due to peer pressure and fear of being a pussy, I might be tempted to book a two room cabin if I could find a sharer? I will be taking my car (4wd ranger) as well so if anyone needed a lift it could be arranged?


----------



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

I have committed to SWR this year heading home on the 3 March, unfortunately I have another trip already booked in for the next weekend so have to head home to CBR. Next year I will look at coordinating both outings, SWR then continue up to Adder Rock, can't see why this would be a problem as I would be half way there when I get to SWR and hey its only a 1300 klms and 13 hours to travel, just a quiet drive in the country  

Dick


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

13hrs drive south and yakking where there are no Croc's, where's the challenge in that.

PUSSY'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers Mal

P.S. To all Mackay yakkers there was a big shark hanging around Nth Wall yesterday that followed me a couple of times hope he has moved on.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Swag securely padlocked and never sleep on your belly.

Cheers Mal


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> The Pussy of the day for Friday is *SLB*
> 
> Having a quick peruse of his posts reveals this pussy hasn't caught much since the last Adder Rock comp and has been sustaining his fishing addiction by viewing the photos and videos of the bastards on here. A member of the winning team last year, his pussiness now reveals he must have only been a passenger.
> 
> So what about it SLB are you going to man up and try and be a Bastard or are you going to stay in NSW with your Pussy origin team :twisted:


oh i have been getting fish mate a few big ones, but just stay low key cause i dont want my beautiful waters to end up like palmy :lol: just ask poor carnster.

but i might have to do a post for u guys and contribute a little more as i love this site and the blokes are pretty good too. exspecially compared with other forum communities.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> pussy arse


BWAHA!

Benny Hill:
"Tiddles the Wonder Cat...has one eye."


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Guess I will be a pussy as i am not going, I will be in Kiritimati Island in the Central Pacific for a week and a half around that weekend. Wading all of the great flats with a fly rod trying to decide which bone fish and GT's I will cast to.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Quick question. Can I bring my Revo to Adder or are you blokes too scared to be shown how a Hobie rules the waves ?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

You can take any kayak you like  .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> You can take any kayak you like  .


Take mine and I'll hit you over the head with my paddle. :twisted: :lol:



salticrak said:


> Those southern softies,the muddy waters collective, those comunards leading with their acid tongues and hip to it references.
> the leader who is Wah of the river goats. If you like your men rugged and rough come up here to the rock that is adder. Show us yer sticks. Leave yer inner city metro crap at home. Forget the gel in your thinning hair and come and feel what is like to be truly masculine again.
> Spend some of your guvmint wad, take yer mouths off the teat that is Abbotts. Abandon your aspirational brown nosing for one stinking weekend.
> 
> Come to Adder Rock and feel a man again.


FTFY. Salti is offering............ :shock:

Calling Squidder, Wah, Koich, Punchy, Gee etc. Also Mr X, Keza, Wrassemagnet, SBD etc.

Get smashed in the surf, get smashed at the party, and out-fished by Queenslanders. Cheap air fares, spare kayaks can be arranged men (meece?)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Those southern softies,the muddy waters collective, those comunards leading with their acid tongues and hip to it references.
> the leader who is Wah of the river goats. If you like your men rugged and rough come up here to the rock that is adder. Show us yer sticks. Leave yer inner city metro crap at home. Forget the gel in your thinning hair and come and feel what is like to be truly masculine again.
> Spend some of your guvmint wad, take yer mouths off the teat that is Abbotts. Abandon your aspirational brown nosing for one stinking weekend.
> 
> Come to Adder Rock and feel a man again.


[/quote]

You do realise we can have you deported.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


threats but no denials[/quote]

We'll be in the area on Government business.

We're being sent to impregnate your sister wives whilst you are all occupied in order to stop the Queensland gene pool descending into full sewage.

Call us pussies all you want. We'll be up to our nuts in it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

koich said:


> We'll be in the area on Government business.
> 
> We're being sent to impregnate your sister wives whilst you are all occupied in order to stop the Queensland gene pool descending into full sewage.
> 
> Call us pussies all you want. We'll be up to our nuts in it.


I expect not one of you will show up (though we'd make it easy for you if you did). It would be fantastic if you made the effort. You can even sleep in Salti's tent! :shock: 
.Bring some heavish gear.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm in for Adder Rock and bringing the Other Woman.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> I'm in for Adder Rock and bringing the Other Woman.


You get to sleep with Salti Jim. :shock:

Great to hear you are coming along.  Bring some of the other Sydney lads along.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Wrassemagnet said:


> I'm in for Adder Rock and bringing the Other Woman.


Champion !!!!


----------

